# 2004 Jetta GLI BBS 18" DEAL



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the chance to get a set of 2004 standard BBS 18" GLI rims. Only one rim has a small mark on it other then that they are in good condition. They do have tires on them but will eventually need to be replaced.
PIC HERE:
http://images.craigslist.org/3...1.jpg

My question is, are they worth $400 and what are some decent cheap tires to throw on them?
Right now I have stock 03 2.0 bubble looking rims, with Goodyear Assurance Triple Tread with about 10k on them. Not sure what I could get for the tires and rims I have now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 2004 Jetta GLI BBS 18" DEAL (nmjetha)*

400 is a real good deal considering the condition. Mine are beat up and im looking to get 700-800. Buy em, throw on whatever tires you please in the stock 225/40/18 size. I have a 04.5 gli, and those are the stock tire size. GL, and if you have any other questions shoot me an IM.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Now they want 500 for the set, I might pass seeing I can get those new same style at tirerack for 135 a piece. I don't know.


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

yeah, same style, but not bbs (forged) wheels. probably some cheap cast wheel that has a mesh design. even at 500, its a deal.


----------

